# Catering Kitchen in home



## a la carte (Jan 8, 2005)

Hi all. 

I need some advice or feedback. I'm a caterer/pc - I work full time but I am selective about what I take on. I am a pc, but with catering I only do small parties (sit down up to 40, cocktail up to 150). Right now I rent a catering kitchen, but want my own!

Here in upstate NY they have a new law where you can't have a catering kitchen in your home (which I can understand, with kids and cats running around, how would the health dept. KNOW you were always maintaining a clean environment). Luckily I have a 'carriage barn' behind my house, which needs insulation and sheet rock, but could be a good kitchen. What kind of costs would you think I'd be looking at and what type of appliences are essential (see q's below)?

Also - if there's a thread about all this, sorry, just let me know where to find...  

1. 6 burner stove: which brand is the best
2. Freezer: have a chest freezer, should I have another
3. Fridge: for a small caterer/pc would i need anything other than a regular fridge?
4. Sinks - anything I should know about here? 
5. Is there anyplace tried and true for getting appliences that are good quality, perhaps used but inexpensive. I'm not sure they'd have any place near me...

Okay, thanks! I look forward to any advice...


----------



## a la carte (Jan 8, 2005)

I did find the search button!  So have found some threads about just this - BUT if anyone has anything to add, PLEASE add away!!!


----------

